# Building a Credenza



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Design Process*

For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.

So I started drawing and looking at pictures of credenzas online. A credenza is basically a low, wide cabinet that is mostly used these days as living room furniture, often below the TV. My first design looked like this:



What I liked about this design is the simple symmetry and the fact that there was an open shelf in the middle where you could put the DVD player and be able to use the remote control without opening a door. But I felt like there was something just too generic about it… something bothered me about the design but I couldn't put my finger on it. I asked my wife, "does it look too Ikea, or something?"

Then I walked into the kitchen and it hit me. This is the cheap Ikea cabinet we have been living with and looking at every day for the past 5 years:



When I finally made the connection, I couldn't believe it. My brain had sub-consiously lead me to the familiar and I had re-designed our Ikea cabinet. How weird and absolutely hilarious. No wonder I came up with that design. But it wouldn't do at all. So back to the drawing board, and this time the goal was to design something as far from the Ikea look as possible.

I really struggled with the door/drawer arrangement in the front of the cabinet. How could I lay it out so that it was interesting, practical, and unique? Here is part of my brainstorm-on-paper process:



Finally I came up with this design, and built it in Sketchup:



...And I really liked it. The style, proportions and layout was just what I was looking for.

Then one day I was in the shop and was thinking about this project and I decided to build a 1/6 scale model of it out of scraps. I didn't have my Sketchup drawing with me so I built it form memory. I forgot the exact dimensions and layout of the original drawing and it ended up a little different, including three drawers on the left side instead of two.

I also decided to try something a little different and added an inlay (masking tape) of "grass" across the front for visual interest. Here is the 20 minute model I came up with:



I've never built a model before starting a project, but I'm glad I did. First of all, I hated the "grass" inlay. Too corny. And after taking it home and comparing it to the Sketchup drawing, I decided that the original proportions of the drawing were much better than the model. I also like the two drawers on the left instead of three.

I had also put four sweeping arches in the Sketchup drawing that cascade from top right to bottom left (look closely for the thin black lines). I really like those arches and think I will carve them into the front of the solid drawer fronts instead of inlay them. That will keep the color uniform and subtle, add depth to the piece, and make the furniture-savvy recognize instantly that this is a solid-wood piece of furniture… no veneer to be found.

Feel free to let me know what you think.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Has a distinct Asian Influence.. the shallow drawer over the doors is incredibly intuitive..The carved arches are inspirational without being corny…I think that over all you have come up with a design that will fit in many homes..
Look forward to the following blogs..and 3 drawers draws on nature.. all things in 3's.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Stunning design !!
No open space for DVD player ?
How about a flip down false drawer front above the double doors.
Can be dropped open when in use, closed to hide when not in use.
Still keeps with the overall design, yet functional for TV unit,
if that is what it will be used for.
I think Larry is onto something with the 3 drawers : )

Lisa


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Hi Blake.

I agree with you, the sketch-up design is much nicer, the proportions are much better, I especially like the ratio of the cupboard doors and the long narrow drawer, 2-high drawers are better than 3 smaller ones. The carving/inlay of the grass is more fluid and pleasing to the eye (mine anyway), than the mock up, which looks confusing. The sketch-up version is more fluid and gently take moves you vision to follow the lines gracefully.

The larger legs on the sketch-up version are better proportioned than the model, and if you can keep the crispness on the corners, it will keep it individual. The legs reaching and becoming a part of the top is very nice in the profile view, what does it look like from the top view?

The colors you selected on the sketch-up model are a great contrast, mahogany legs and black walnut (for example), if you do inlay, then maybe very thin Holly, but I think the shadow created by a carved relief would be more subtle and interesting.

Where did you buy you miniature hand tools to make the model? . The shavings created with those miniature hand planes are in great proportion.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I like the sketchup version better too.

Like Tony, I would like to see a top view too. Your model has the top overhanging the legs, while the sketchup has the legs level with the top. But I know that the model was just a quickie.

Keep it up Sir,
Steve


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Blake you is off to a great start.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


I look forward to following your journey on this one.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Overall a great start. I can't say I like that long thin drawer on the right, and the legs look a little bit heavy at the bottom. To me they draw my eye down rather than up.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Tony-the top of the legs will be flush with the top of the cabinet. The square of end grain will show from above. Here is the joinery I plan on using where the top meets the legs:



And I also forgot to mention that I plan on joining the top and sides with hand-cut dovetails so it will look something like this:



Oh yea, and here are the tools I used to make the model:


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


The tools are LOL hilarious !!

Lisa


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Blake can you post a sketch-up view of the top and an oblique view (45°), it was the visual impact I was thinking about.

You cannot two dove tails joints at right angles to each other, there is no way to get them to slide in to each other. You could use dovetail keys to slide into one of the joints to lock it into place, or two sliding butterfly keys (double dovetails).

The top does not look that thick on the sketch-up (maybe an 1" or so), will it really provide any real strength to have a dovetail joint? I think that hidden joints would look nicer, keeping sides clear, not drawing attention to the joinery and distracting from the appearance.

Where can I buy the 1/12 scale 1" screws that you use (nice photograph)


----------



## bfaubion (Apr 4, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your design process. It is great to see how others approach this very difficult, and crucial phase. I have found that even with Sketchup renderings I don't always get the proportions right. I find it helpful to make full-size elevation drawings and tape them to the wall to get a better feel for the piece. Sometimes I will make a cardboard mockup to see how the mass of the piece will relate to other elements in the room.

On this credenza I like the asymmetric yet balanced look, the curves of the legs, and the simple detailing. However, I think the top might need something to balance the mass of the feet. In your initial sketch you had the ends of the top curving up. That was a nice detail. Not saying that is what the newer design needs, but to my eye the top is wanting 'something'.

I am looking forward to following your progress.

Bryan


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Blake I don't remember you showing me your minature tool set when I visited your shop..lol. You know how much I love this design and I am excited that you have decided to build this piece. looking forward to following your progress. I really like the leg joinery that you are planning on using. As far as the number of drawer goes I think it is simply a matter of "form follows function" Think about what you will be storing in the drawers and then that will determine if you need 2 larger drawers or 3. One suggestion, hold the stile between the doors and drawers back 3/4" and overlay the door/drawers so that you don't see it from the front elevation. It will be a much cleaner look especiallly when if you carve the curved lines in the front which I think is a great idea. Are you going to route that or carve the design? You could make your fronts from the same glue up (blank) and then carve or route the design. After that cut to size your fronts so that all your grain and design is consistant across the front.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Design Process*
> 
> For several months now I have been dreaming about building a credenza as the ultimate next project to tackle. I don't have a clue where I am going to put it when its done. I don't have any space for a 6 foot long cabinet, but I really want to build one.
> 
> ...


Yes… lots to think about still.

*Tony,*
"You cannot do dove tails joints at right angles to each other…" Sorry for the poor drawing, those are not dovetails where the legs meet the top. It is just a wrap-around L-shaped mortise and tenon that you will see form the sides.

*Bryan,*
I wish I had room to pin up a full-sized elevation drawing or 1:1 cardboard model. I know what you mean though about needing to see it in life-size. I usually leave my legs and other pieces a little long until I can clamp it all together to get a sense of it before cutting the parts down to their final dimensions. This way I can make changes as I go.

*Brian,*
I think I am going to hand carve V-shaped grooves for the arch detail. And I agree with you on hiding that partition. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Milling the Main Parts*

I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.

*The design:*










This is the HUGE slab of Jatoba (Brazilian Cherry) that I found at the local lumber yard. It is 8 feet long, 18" wide and seven quarters thick (almost 2 inches).



The slab is fairly straight grained and uniform in color but I've seen Jatoba finished before and its beautiful. The slab will make the top and sides. I also picked up some 3/4" stock for the drawer fronts that is actually figured. I forgot to take a photo of it but its gorgeous. You will just have to take my word for now.

I have worked out a really great working relationship with a fellow woodworker in town. His name is Don and he's a really nice guy. He welcomes me into his professional furniture-building woodshop whenever I need bigger tools or more space to work. In exchange I help him when he needs an extra set of hands. So to mill and re-saw my slab I went to his shop.

Here is the 3×3 mahogany stock I am using for the legs, about to go through the planer:



The Jatoba slab going through the jointer:







Don took a bird's eye photo from the stairs as I was working:



Here it goes through the 19" Grizzly bandsaw:



I re-sawed and book-matched the top and sides.



*Back at my shop*

Here is the book-matched top being glued up:



The top, glued:



And the sides:



In this photo you can start to see the beautiful figure of the Jatoba:



Here are the milled mahogany legs. Sitting on top is the leftover mahogany that I decided to laminate to the leg pieces near the base in order to flare the bottoms out wider…



The leg blanks glued up:



Once I had all the parts made (but not finished) I clamped the legs and sides together and rested the top on them to get a sense of the overall size and proportions of the cabinet.



I have not cut the legs down to there final height and I still have the opportunity to trim any of the parts to change the dimensions if it doesn't feel right. I decided to stop here and come back another day with a fresh eye before making any final decisions.

This is typical of my design process in any project large or small. Only about half of the design work is done before I start building. The rest of the final decisions (including most of the joinery and aesthetic details) are made during the building process.

Man that Jatoba is nice! You can see another project in the background… that will be posted soon.



*Total building time so far: 10 hours*


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


I will be watching this one.

Perhaps you will make use of that punching bag (behind the jointer) to get you though the more frustrating parts. ;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


looking dam good sofare
what a niiice slab you scored there
glad to see you have a lot of fun with those big mashines
looking forward to your next blog on this

Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


Such sweet grain to bookmatch… I for one will be watching.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


I really like Jatoba. I also like the little one setting on top of the one you are building, nice job.


----------



## EternalDesign (Jun 18, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


Right on man.


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


nice pics that will be a very nice piece good job!!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. I have the same kind of relationship with a friend of mine that owns a cabinet shop. He is a 25 year veteran cabinet maker and I pitch in and help him out and in return I can use his shop and larger tools (especially his Powermatic shaper and 30" dual drum sander) for things I cant do in my one car garage shop!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


great start i wish i had the money to get wood like that to build something big.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


This is going to be fun to watch! Looks like you will have a very nice piece when you are done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


Nice pictures.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


man you don't waste any time getting this thing going. Sweet wood. Off to a great start Blake. I was just wondering how your other project was going so it looks like we will get to see that soon as well.


----------



## pauls (Nov 18, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Milling the Main Parts*
> 
> I've been thinking about this design for several months. But I decided to get serious about it a few weeks back when I found the perfect piece of wood to built it with.
> 
> ...


Blake, Nice slab of Jatoba…one of my favorite woods..that slab must weigh a lot!!! You sure do some outstanding work & I look forward to the finished project.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Hand Cutting Dovetails*

I am hand-cutting the dovetails for the case joinery. Its the first time I've ever really done this. I've been playing around with dovetails a little lately for practice but haven't used them for a project.

*Layout*

First I had to figure out how I wanted to lay them out. This took quite a bit of time actually. I started by looking at the two pieces to be joined.



I have a little dovetail sample that I use for a reference so I don't get confused as to how the tails and pins go, how many marks I need, etc. The dovetail sample was one of the practice pieces that I cut off.



This is what the process looked like for figuring out the dovetail pattern. Basically trial and error with sharpie on masking tape until I liked the spacing. The spacing you see here changed before I settled on one I liked.



Marking the depth:



I love my Japanese marking gauge. In fact, I love the tools I work with as much as I love doing the work.



*Cutting the Tails*

I am using a Veritas Dovetail Saw Guide with my Japanese rip saw to cut the dovetails and man is that a sweet combination. Veritas claims that there saw guide "lets amateurs achieve professional results" and I can tell you its true. It just arrived in the mail a few days ago so this is the first time I'm using it.

I know if I practiced enough times I would eventually split my pencil line every time without the guide. But this is just a jig that holds the saw and I can get perfect results in a joint as critical as this one right in the top corners of my case. So call me a cheater if you want, but I am still hand-cutting the dovetails. No power tools, just the "zip zip" of my saw and John Coltrain in the background.



Here you can get an idea of the spacing I finally decided on. There are three sizes of tails, the widest in the middle, two mid-size on either side of that one and three small tails on the ends:



Ahh…



Sorry, thats all I had time for in the shop and this weekend I'm going camping in Big Sur so you'll have to wait till next week to see the finished dovetails.

*Total building time so far: 14 hours*


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Hand Cutting Dovetails*
> 
> I am hand-cutting the dovetails for the case joinery. Its the first time I've ever really done this. I've been playing around with dovetails a little lately for practice but haven't used them for a project.
> 
> ...


Sweet Blake. Like the dt layout you ended up with. Have fun camping.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Hand Cutting Dovetails*
> 
> I am hand-cutting the dovetails for the case joinery. Its the first time I've ever really done this. I've been playing around with dovetails a little lately for practice but haven't used them for a project.
> 
> ...


Very well executed and explained..Look forward to the next instalment.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Hand Cutting Dovetails*
> 
> I am hand-cutting the dovetails for the case joinery. Its the first time I've ever really done this. I've been playing around with dovetails a little lately for practice but haven't used them for a project.
> 
> ...


Looking good Blake

Thanks


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Hand Cutting Dovetails*
> 
> I am hand-cutting the dovetails for the case joinery. Its the first time I've ever really done this. I've been playing around with dovetails a little lately for practice but haven't used them for a project.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Blake.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Hand Cutting Dovetails*
> 
> I am hand-cutting the dovetails for the case joinery. Its the first time I've ever really done this. I've been playing around with dovetails a little lately for practice but haven't used them for a project.
> 
> ...


looking good sofare
thank´s for the tip with maskingtape
remember to relax even on a campingtrip out of the shop

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Hand Cutting Dovetails*
> 
> I am hand-cutting the dovetails for the case joinery. Its the first time I've ever really done this. I've been playing around with dovetails a little lately for practice but haven't used them for a project.
> 
> ...


A interesting start on the dovetails


----------



## rbterhune (Jul 31, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Hand Cutting Dovetails*
> 
> I am hand-cutting the dovetails for the case joinery. Its the first time I've ever really done this. I've been playing around with dovetails a little lately for practice but haven't used them for a project.
> 
> ...


I know it's been awhile since the original thread was posted but i had to make a comment…John Coltrain…now that is serious shop music! The best.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Completed Dovetail Joinery*

This is where I left off last time:



*Chopping the tails*

I cut most of the waste out with a coping saw and then clamped down the tail board to my bench to chop out the rest:



First it is necessary to test the sharpness of your chisels… yep they are sharp. (I accidentally grazed my chisel when I reached across my bench for a pencil)



After chopping the tails:



The two sides of my case:



*Transferring the tails to the pins*

I had a little bit of a dilemma trying to figure out how to transfer the lines from the tailboards to the pins. Finally I devised a way to hang the side piece from the ceiling with string so the tails would rest on the edge of the top piece, which was secured in my vice.



With a little creative clamping I was able to secure it until I could transfer the lines with a marking knife. This photo was taken by holding the camera against the ceiling.



*Cutting the pins*

Then I used my saw and guide to cut the pins in the end of the six-foot top piece while standing on my shop stool (I know, this is the wrong photo)










The coping saw was getting a little tedious on this very hard Jatoba so I used my scroll saw to hog out some of the waist… (perhaps the biggest board a scroll saw has ever seen?)



*Chopping the pins*

And then chopped the pins on my bench:







*Fitting and dressing the dovetails*

I swear this is the first time I've done this (it was a perfect fit).



A little clean-up with my Stanley No. 62 to smooth out the joint:



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet…







I still need to cut the pins and fit the joint on the other side of the case.

*Total building time so far: 18 hours.*


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


That's a great looking joint, especially for a first try! I wonder how many of the old pros actually used home-made jigs similar to yours to guide their cuts. It seems as though freehand cuts leave too much room for error. I can't wait to see the finished product (and more progress shots).


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Outstanding dovetails. Usually when I come out of the shop with a bandaid on (or blue tape) my wife goes into a tizzy and I have to explain to her that I nicked it on a chisel or something, not the tablesaw.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Very nice Blake. I like the ingenuity also. You gotta do with what ya got.
It is looking really sweet.
Steve


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Damn! those are some sweet looking dovetails, and i didn't see any blood on them.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


The blood is in them, along with the sweat and tears.

Thanks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


sure looks great that layout of the dovtails
but was it a first try  or was it the first time they fit perfect 
anyway they looks awesome
and good to see you have a lot of fun in the shop
I realy look forward to see the end result

but cuoldn´t you just have placed the short board in the vise
and the long board flat on the bench

you are lucky if your wife don´t make any complain when you show a nick with blood

my wife allways said if I ever got heart one more time she will hire proff. from the town
to do the jobs in the future

Dennis


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Blake great job on the dovetails. I am glad I don't have to help move it when your done. I am inbarrased to say I just stuck a chisel in my arm severed 4 tendons. I have been on a self destruct lately. All of your work is first class keep up the good work.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


That impresses the heck out of me, Blake. I can't imagine myself cutting joints like that.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Very nice joinery


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Well I am certainly impressed.. that is a great blog and I do like the spacings…


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Nice work committing to hand cutting these joints with little previous experience on such high dollar stock. That is the type of commitment needed to master the craft. Will be an excellent addition to the portfolio.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


damn dude, those are some fantastic looking dovetails. Great blog so far Blake. This is truly inspiring work.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Your starting to shine like some of napa valley best vintage Blake, excellent work will take time blood sweat and tears…BC


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Very nice blake


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Those are some great looking dovetails.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


perfect execution and lovely results

I have yet to build a piece of furniture that I didnt leave a little DNA behind


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Those are unbelievably nice looking dovetails. I really like the spacing and proportions.


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Wow…at this point I can't even imagine trying something like that. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


You're way out of my league Blake. I can't even think about trying to hand cut dovetails at this point


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Completed Dovetail Joinery*
> 
> This is where I left off last time:
> 
> ...


Neither could I until last week, but thanks.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Curvaceous Legs*

The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:



*Leg Joinery*

The legs are going to protrude up through the top of the case in the corners and attach with a sort-of "L" shaped mortise and tenon. This is the jig I made to cut the squares out of the corners of the top:



Using the jig to route the tenons:



The top part of the tenon routed:



Then I rough-cut out the waist form the corners by hand:





Then I used the same jig but added some width to the stops to bring it out further. This allowed me to square up those rough corner cuts and the sides of the tenons.



Squaring up the tenons:







Then I squared the round corners with a chisel:



I forgot to take photos of cutting the slot mortises in the sides of the legs but I just used a dado blade on my table saw on two sides… you get the idea. Here is how they fit together:



*Shaping the Mahogany legs*

Once I had the joinery cut for the top of the legs I was free to cut the curves into them. I drew the curves on the first leg freehand based on my original drawings:



Then cut it on the bandsaw…



...Sanded it smooth on the OSS:



...Transfered that line to the other legs:



...Cut them and sanded them:



Then I freehanded the lines for the curve in the other direction (which is not as deep)...



An almost-finished leg (one side still needs sanding)



Then I clamped them to the side of my case just to see how it was looking before heading out of the shop for dinner. This is a bit of an exciting moment:



*Total building time so far: 28 hours*


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


You are one of the very best craftsman on this site, *Blake*.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


Seeing you take this from vision through the execution stage is a pleasure. Not to mention the fact that I find your design and material choice sublime!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


Wow, it's really happening !
Can hardly wait for the grand finale.
Your design and skills are amazing to me.
Truly inspirational : )

Lisa


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


that's really beautiful.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


it´s start to look realy realy good Blake
can´t wait to see the finished furniture
where have you learned that tric
to make tenons (what ever the name is) like that
I have never seen a conection made that way before
will it hold up to years of use

Dennis


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


This is a very interesting story - you are making great progress. Thank you for sharing your design and build process.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


Looks good, you is making great progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


Great job, I like the way you show your work step by step, I know it is time consuming but it shows that you don't worry about other coping your work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


Blake, you top yourself every project you do!
I am always impressed by your work. 
I really like the way you joined the legs on this entry. 
Thank you for your inspiring designs.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


beautiful dovetails, great work.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


This has been awesome too watch. The dovetails look perfect and the leg shape is amazing. Beautiful work!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Curvaceous Legs*
> 
> The last time I left off I still needed to cut the dovetails on the other side of the case. I didn't photograph that because the process is the same as before. But it took another four or five hours. I did think this was interesting enough to take a photo of though… "stretching" my clamp collection:
> 
> ...


Blake, everyday I become more and more humbled by your craftsmanship. As others have said truly inspiring and very well documented. I will trade you one Zin Zen Wine Bar for this piece .


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*

The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.

*The "Stretchers"*

There is something indescribably beautiful about a heavy chunk of lumber before it gets milled. Here is the piece I will use for what I call the "stretchers" that run from side to side along the bottom edges of the cabinet.



Crosscut



Rip



Joint



Plane



Stop to enjoy the view outside my shop

















Mark



*Tenons*

These pieces will be mortised into the mahogany legs. I cut the tenons on my radial arm saw. This is the quickest and easiest way I know to cut tenons. Almost no set up time at all. A stop block on one side makes the length of each tenon the same and the cuts are made freehand until I hit the stop. Then I break out the waste chips with my thumb and slide the tenon back and forth under the spinning blade (up to the stop each time) and it skims the surface until its smooth and flat.









*Dados and Rabbets*

Next I cut the various rabbets and Dadoes that will receive the drawer fronts, the plywood bottom of the cabinet and the back panel.



*Mortises*

Laying out the mortises in the legs which will receive the stretchers:





I hog out most of the waste with a forstner bit.



Then finish off with a mortise chisel:





There is *no shame* in adding a veneer to the face of a loose-fitting tenon…



...perfect



The four legs and stretchers joined (no glue yet)



*Back Panel*

The back panel is solid 1/4" thick Jatoba that was cut from the same slab that the top and sides were originally cut from. On this piece its important to me that even the back is as beautiful as the rest of the cabinet.

I carefully used my biscuit jointer to slot the thin stock:





The back panel joined and glued:



Isn't Jatoba gorgeous?



Here is another one of those "stretchers." This one is actually glued and screwed to the underside of the cabinet TOP in the back of the cabinet. It will receive the top of the back panel and strengthen the top against sagging. In this photo the cabinet is upside-down on my bench:



Then I put slots on the inside-edges of my legs to receive the sides of the back panel:



And here is the resulting joint:



This photo is out of order (it shows part of the back panel before it was glued up) ...but it shows how the back panel goes in the slots:



Since the back is solid wood it will be a floating panel. These rubber "space balls" sit in the slots above and below the panel and hold it tightly in place but allow it to move over time.



"Space balls" in the slot:



*The MASSIVE glue up*

These dowels align the sides with the legs:



The dry fit:



And finally, the glue-up. This turned out to be a BEAR of a glue-up job. I had a hell of a time getting everything together, aligned and clamped in time for it to set.



*Total building time so far: 48 hours*


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Let me be the first to say, beautiful work, Blake!


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Wow, nice work and the photo history really tells the story of how we "waste" time. Only 48 hours, I could double that and still not be where you are.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Great work. Thanks for the detailed post. I love learning from masters!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Yup, That is a lot of work.
Fantastic as always. It is beautiful.
And I really enjoy such a step by step blog.

Steve


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is going to be one gorgeous unit! Can't wait to see the finished product.
Your work is fantastic, as always.

Great job on the detailed descriptions, photos etc…........... a big help to alot of us for sure.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a great build and beautiful project. It take lots of time to take a photo layout like that thanks so much for sharing Blake


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


another fantasstic picture book from you Blake 
Thank´s for taking your time to do it
realy looking forward to see this gordius piece finished

Dennis


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Wow Blake I kind of wandered into this blog and was impressed not even knowing what you were building.

I backed up to the previous blogs to get caught up.

Although this is woodworking way way over my head/skill level to even begin to think my way through it, your steps are very nice and I can tell you can see in your mind how you want to proceed.

I have to have that image before I can do anything with the wood.

Way to go, I love all the photos and steps you are documenting. Makes all the more sense to me seeing the timeline on this project.


----------



## tenhoeda (Jun 27, 2008)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Great progress Blake. Love your documentary on the progress. That's some sweet looking wood, love the color.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Progress is good and documentation of the entire process is brilliant..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Nice progress, Blake!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Very nice work can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


Looking good! The final piece is going to be AWESOME!


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Tedious Part... (Lots of Photos)*
> 
> The following photos represent several days of building. This definitely feels like the SLOW part in the middle of the project. But by the end of today I felt like I was over the hump.
> 
> ...


I agree with all that has been said.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Finished Assembling the Case*

*Preparing for Assembly*

These are the short "stretchers" that go along the sides.



The rabbet on the inside is for the plywood bottom to rest on.



Now, up to this point grain orientation on every piece of the case construction is "correct" in relationship to its self. These stretchers on the bottom of the side pieces are the first members that could potentially CONSTRICT seasonal movement of the side pieces.

If I permanently attach these pieces at both ends, the sides will push apart the legs when they expand, and split or pull apart from the legs when they contract.

So to account for this…


 Glue, dowels and one screw at the front end of the stretcher where it attaches to the front leg
 No glue along the length of the stretcher where it rests along the side piece
 Horizontal dowels attach the rear of the stretcher to the back leg by friction only (no glue)
 There is a small gap between the rear of the stretcher and the back leg to allow for movement
 At the front end of the stretcher there is NO gap

Aligning the dowels:





The gap (remember, this will be at the bottom rear of the cabinet so you will never notice it)



*Attaching the front legs and stretcher*

More dowels will attach the front legs:



After pressing the legs against the dowel aligners and drilling I drilled the holes into the legs. One of the dowels serves a dual purpose… it pins the tenon of the stretcher. How cool is that?



The "pinned tenon" goin' in:



Rad.



*Assembly*

And it all goes together:





These 3/4" X 3/4" strips will strengthen the top so it is rigid enough for a heavy TV. They act like I-beams. They are glued and screwed to the underside of the top.



And the case is pretty much finished!



*Total Building Time So Far: 53 hours*


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Woah, this is moving very quickly, 
and is looking mighty FAB if I may say so.
Awesome work Blake : )

Lisa


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Blog Blake .Really good photo layout and very interesting build and Design. Look forward to more progress.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Double on the Rad!

Steve


----------



## HighRockWoodworking (Mar 30, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Looks great! Love the legs….the tables not yours??


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


And one very heavy sucker too… but well built will last several lifetimes I am sure…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Very nice Blake! A great story! I notice there is a discoloration on one of the legs. I assumed it was water, but it is in every picture. Is that a test for finish?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


I was wondering if anybody was going to notice that.

That happened from the pressure of clamping during assembly. I think it might be moisture from the wood squeezing up to the surface? I am not really sure. I am sure it will disappear when I sand/scrape the surface.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


This is really coming together nicely Blake - mine still just looks like a big pile of wood  I like how you keep track of the hours definitely going to start doing that myself.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


This is looking great Blake and love the blog. The Jatoba is beautiful and I can't wait to see it finished. What would you estimate the weight to be at this point?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


The weight is maybe 80-100 lbs so far??? Its still just a shell though.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Solid as a rock and looks like it will last several generations! Cannot wait till you start on the drawers and doors. This is coming together nicely. I have the same issue with my clamps leaving those marks and they do sand out.


----------



## nztoby (Sep 18, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Blake, i have thoroughly enjoyed this build so far! i check back everyday to see if there has been any progress! very much looking forward to the next entry.
Regards,
Toby


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Finished Assembling the Case*
> 
> *Preparing for Assembly*
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it Toby, thanks a lot.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*The Guts*

I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:



Detail of the leg joinery and dovetails:



*THE GUTS*

So this isn't particularly the exciting part to build (or watch being built) but here it is anyway. The inside of the cabinetry such as the shelves as well as the partition between the drawers and doors, is made of 3/4" mahogany plywood.

This piece will be the bottom floor of the case:



These holes are cut into the floor for wires to come through. They will get plugs later.



In this photo the plywood pieces are fitted but not attached.



*PARTITION FRONT JOINERY*

Each exposed plywood edge will have a solid front. Here is the joinery for those pieces. This part was cut by hand with a chisel:





















This is the joinery between the horizontal piece (front edge of the shelf) and the vertical partition. I cut it on the radial arm saw:



Here it is on the other side where it meets the leg… you can see why I chose this joint, because it matches the joint between the top and leg above.



Finished joint (not glued yet)



*ASSEMBLY*

I can't exactly drive screws through the top of the cabinet, so this is how the partition will be attached to the underside of the top:





I cut a curved piece out of the back of the top shelf to allow for air movement and wires to pass through for the electronics (DVD player, stereo, etc.)



Glue up:





The next phase will be a lot more exciting I promise! Next time I will be building and installing the door and drawer fronts.

As a teaser, here is the lumber for the front of the cabinet… beautiful figured Jatoba. I plan to allow the grain to run continuously all the way from left to right across the cabinet doors and drawers.



*Total Building Time So Far: 63 hours*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


not much to show
that´s one of the biggest understatement I ever have heard!!

great toturial as usual Blake
the credenza is realy coming together very niiice
thank´s for taking your time to sharing it

Dennis


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Incredible joinery and craftsmanship. The legs look phenomenal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Phenomenal …I made something similar but not a exceptional as this…


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Looks great Blake. I have been wanting to do something like this for awhile.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Looks great Blake.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


You gal dang bar raiser. Man you do nice work.

Looks like fun too. I hope the build is still as enjoyable as it looks. Those old jewelry box building skills are coming in handy.

Steve


----------



## EternalDesign (Jun 18, 2007)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


This is coming along very well. The joinery looks great and I can't wait for the next installment. I can't say that I've ever seen figured Jatoba, it's gorgeous!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Great pictures

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Coming along beautifully Blake. Cannot wait to see those figured jatoba fronts!!! Interesting grain orientation on your open shelf and vertical divider. Was this driven by design or material yield? I like your solution for the wire chase, simple yet elegant and the subtle curve plays off the curve of the leg. It also came in handy when you glued your solid to the front.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Great design and interesting unusual construction method Blake. Very good blog and photos. I'm looking forward to to the next one.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Damn, I KNEW you would notice that Brian. I admit, I was trying to avoid buying another piece of mahogany plywood. Busted.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


I assumed you were trying to keep the orientation of the vertical support the same as the back piece. I was a bit curious as to the horizontal shelf. I wouldn't have wanted to buy another sheet of ply either.( :


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


At about $90-$100 a sheet for mahogany ply I would have most likely reached the same decision.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Blake said:


> *The Guts*
> 
> I've gotten a lot done since the last blog but there wasn't much to show for it so I waited until now to post. But the first thing I did was flip it over and plane and sand the dovetails to smooth them out. Here is the finished case joinery:
> 
> ...


Insane dovetails!!!! I am so jealous.

Thanks for blogging this. Amazing. And recording the building time is very helpful.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Getting to the good part*

Today was Christmas.

The hardware arrived. Including Blum "Blumotion" drawer slides and Blum Euro hinges. Also vents for the electronics and shelf pins.



*The Middle Shelf*

I made a quick jig for drilling the shelf pin holes.

 

The middle shelf in place:



*The 5th leg*

I decided to add a fifth leg in the back to support the weight of a large TV added to the already massive 6-foot long cabinet. It will not be attached to the floating back panel.





*The vent*

I glued the leg in place and while I waited I cut the hole for the vent. This will allow the heat from the electronics to escape.



The vent in place:



The back of the cabinet is done and ready to flip back onto all fives:



Detail of the 5th leg:





The 5th leg where it attaches at the top of the cabinet:



*The Cabinet Doors*

Here is the gorgeous Jatoba stalk for the fronts of the cabinet:



The grain will run continuously across the front of the cabinet from left to right through the drawer fronts and doors.



The stock has been arranged and cut as it will be divided on the face of the cabinet:



Once I had the pieces cut for the cabinet doors I joined them with a biscuit jointer:



Glue-up:



And finally I have doors! I didn't have time to do the final fitting and install the hinges but At least I was able to see them in place before I left for dinner.







*Total Building Time So Far: 70 hours*


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


This is looking really sweet..
Cant wait for the oil..


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Looking real nice. Looks like 70 hours of pure therapy.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Great idea with the vent for electronics.
Getting closer to completion,
It's looking super !!

Lisa


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


That is looking great.
Can't wait for the TV and beer.

Steve


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Great job. Looks like your joints are good and tight.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Your workmanship and design on this is a class act.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


What an awesome piece of furniture! That grain is incredible in the boards. Good call on the layout.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is some gorgeous lumber!!! Did you float about it? Nice piece!!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Blake, your work on this Credenza is incredible.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Blake: Some great phiotos and progress

Nice job.

By the way thats flip it back on all fives, not fours. LOL


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


This is looking really nice Blake - one idea I've seen is to cut some slots in the bottom of the cabinet to aid ventilation so cold air comes in the bottom and out your top vent. Might be worth considering as some components (comcast cable box I'm looking at you) can get pretty hot.

Fantastic piece though


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Thats looking really nice, I cant wait to see it finish.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the build details on this fine piece. Question: Didn't you flip it back on all fives?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


when you are finished with this godius piece I know the right spot for it Blake….LOL
I have lineed the sofa and the single malt up 
patienly waiting for the final act to be revealed from a great auther and performer

Dennis


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Blake you rock! The fifth leg looks goog, great detail. Awesome hardware you got. Those doors are going to look great.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Getting to the good part*
> 
> Today was Christmas.
> 
> ...


Great stuff and lookin good Blake. Waiting for the grand finale.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Custom Hardware*

*The Doors*

Last time I glued up the door fronts:



I spent some time fitting the doors with a plane:



And then I passed them through the drum sander to flatten them:



This little marking jig came with the hinge drill bit I bought:



Drilling the holes for the hinges:



Aligning the hinges:



*The Skinny Door*

I've been going back and forth on whether or not to cover the space where the DVD player shelf is. I finally decided it needed a cover of some kind. The original plan was a drawer but I abandoned that because it was too wide. This was the solution.



The flip-down door will stay closed until you need to use the DVD player, etc.



These were the only hinges that would work since the drawer is inset and needs to hang flush with the shelf:



*Custom Hardware*

I searched the internet and local hardware stores and couldn't find hardware I liked. I wanted something modern and simple and sleek. So then I thought I would try to make it myself. We have a place called "Rowe Machinery" in town that sells used machinist equipment and industrial supplies.

I was going to buy a piece of aluminum stock and cut it into drawer pulls. But I started talking to the owner of the business and one thing led to another until we had an agreement that I would pay him to machine them for me. We both agreed that it would be best to keep the aluminum shavings out of my woodshop and off of my carbide blades and router bits.

So I made him some drawings and a few days later this is the result:



Showing three of the same pulls from three different angles… The aluminum was fed through the mill with a fast feed rate to intentionally leave mill marks on the surface. A radiused finger groove was milled into the bottom of the pulls and screw holes were tapped in to the back.



Custom hardware installed:







*Total Building Time So Far: 78 hours*


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


Look'n real good Blake! I like your design with the long narrow door for the DVD player!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


looking better and better ,I realy like the modern look with this hardware on it
combined with the asien look of the rest
Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


Coming along in leaps and bounds…


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


Quite an impressive piece. Never really thought about making my own hardware for some reason and my Uncle own a machine shop, Thanks.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog. This is so much fun to watch come together.

The hardware is sweet. You nailed it with the aluminum. Modern and classy.

Steve


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


Blake that hardware is just gorgeous! I really like your solution for the skinny drawer with the drop down front.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


Nice progress, Blake.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


Great progress! The hardware is very modern looking. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


I haven't finished reading the blog, but I noticed you have a new drum sander. Do you still use the one you built? I see that this one is open ended and therefore probably has quite a bit more capacity, but I'm just curious. hopefully the homemade one didn't fail you.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


Love the hardware and the top opening. the whole thing is looking great so far. Can't wait to see it with a finish.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


I still use my home made sander for the smaller jobs.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Custom Hardware*
> 
> *The Doors*
> 
> ...


good to hear it is still kicking. it looked like it was built like a tank.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Installing the Drawers*

I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.

*Building the Drawer Boxes*

This is the 1/2" Beech for the drawer sides:



I chopped it up and then machined the dovetails on my router table:



Dovetails done:



Assembling the drawer boxes:



Glue up



*Installing the drawer boxes*

It took me a while to figure out how to install the Blum hardware.



But it looked good when It was in:



And then the drawers went in:



The Blum "Blumotion" drawer slides are pretty slick. They are the kind that slow down as they close.



*The Drawer Fronts*

I am gluing up the drawer fronts so that the grain (as well as the seems between the boards) will line up with the grain that goes across the two doors.





And finally the drawer fronts are in place and I installed the drawer pulls.





Since only part of the cabinet has been sanded it looked like different kinds of wood so I wet it down with water for the photos. It still looks a little blotchy but you can see the grain nicely.





I still have a TON of work to do. I know it looks like its almost done, but now that I know everything fits, I actually have to take it all apart to sand every part, do some fine-tuning here and there, and finish it.

Man, I am going to sleep GOOD tonight.

*Total building time so far: 90 hours.*


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


Blake I am excited for you. This has been a very interesting journey. The finishing always seems to take the longest time.

Thanks for sharing Blake. Hope to see the final product soon.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


OH MY OH MY OH MY OH MY
JUST CAN´T WAIT ANYLONGER !

Dennis


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


This is fantastic Blake. I love the attention to detail in getting the grains to match along with the vertical figuring. It's good to see you had your own pulls made and didn't settle with something you really didn't want. They are really going to pop with the finish. Wonderful job, she's a beauty!


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


Blake,WOW what a beautiful cabinet !! All that hard work shows. Well done.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


Two words: That is so sweet looking, a very nice design, and it is really comming together.

Steve


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


now were getting somewhere .

beautiful !

well done .


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


Blake thats some beautiful work.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this with us Blake. The deisgn, material and workmanship are all excellent! Looking forward to the rest of the process.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


Blake, I think this is your hero piece! This is simply one beautiful, massive, elegant, modern, well built piece of heirloom quality furniture. Like I mentioned on the phone the beech drawers are the perfect complement to the mahogany and jatoba. I hope you have one beautiful flat screen to place on this. just think 90 more hours of sanding and finish work and you are done…...just kidding.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Installing the Drawers*
> 
> I worked a 12-hour day in the shop today! I just had to finish getting those drawers in.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. The only problem is I don't have a TV or a place to put this thing. But I wanted to build it so I did. Hmmm.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*

Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.

I decided a while back that I was not going to hand finish this piece. I will get it professionally finished. This decision is in part because I found the right finishing guy. But it is also just HUGE and I'd rather pay someone else to spray it than spend the next hundred years french polishing it myself.

Some of the following photos are in my old shop, before I moved into the new shop. Then I didn't work on it for a while since I got sidetracked by the Freestanding Cabinet. And now, since I have to move again, I made the decision to get this thing DONE so it doesn't go back to my tiny old shop.

Here are a few more photos that I snapped over the last few months:

*Running the doors and drawer fronts through my Ryobi thickness sander at my old shop:



Many many many many many many many hours of hand sanding:



I cut a slot down the end-grain side of each door and drawer front:



These battens will be laminated into those slots to reinforce the solid panels and stabilize them to prevent warping:



Here the battens are getting glued in place on the table saw, since it is a perfectly flat surface. Shims are used to slightly hyper-extend the opposing high corners in the hopes that when it "relaxes" it will be flat.



The battens glued up:



And here they are trimmed:



Oh look, more sanding. Every outer surface of this Credenza has been polished to 600 grit. You can see your reflection in the figured Jatoba when it is done. A new trick I learned: after you sand to 220 grit with the random orbit sander, cut a circular piece of 600 grit paper a little bigger than the 220 disk. If your sander is connected to a vac hose, the suction plus the friction of the 220 disk will hold your 600 grit disk in place. It is surprising how well it works. So you can use your random orbit sander with any sandpaper you want!



I broke my big toe nail… nothing a little epoxy won't fix. Luckily this was on the back side of a rear foot. I didn't take an "after" photo but once it was sanded you could barely notice it.



I love this next photo… the Credenza on the lift. Man, what a luxury. It really made it easy for all the tedious fitting of hardware.



A did add a second vent for cross-ventilation (for the electronics) but I still need to order it.



Finally, when everything is trimmed and fits perfectly, it is disassembled and all of the hardware is removed in preparation for the finish shop.



Then It gets loaded up in my truck…



And off it goes!*



My friend Don (who I have been sharing the shop space with) has helped me immensely over the past three weeks to complete this project while we still have our shop. THANKS A TON DON. Believe it or not, the above photos represent about 56 hours between the two of us.

*Total building time so far: 146 hours.*


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see it shine once the finish is sprayed. Lookis like a lot of hard work has gone into that (money too).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Nice looking Great tip on the sandpaper.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


I think we all are very excided to see this beautyfull piece
completly finished with finish ,hardware and installed in your home Blake

but next time you have to moove it , then remember a matress / formmatts under it
the blanket isn´t enoff to prevent marks if you meet an unseen bumb/hole on the road

take care
Dennis


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Yowser Badowser !
Can't wait till we see it with a finish.

Steve


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Bearing witness to the growth of a woodworking artist…awesome


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


oh boy oh boy oh boy…can't wait for the finish! Wish there was a way you could have outsourced the sanding too, but it's a labor of love I suppose. lol


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


I think it would look great when done.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Look forward.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Blake. WOW!!! To 600 grit???? That's slick.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Blake!! Can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


i like your idea of internal battens. they look good, dont stick out, and do an important job. something to remember when building solid panels.


----------



## yuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Blake,
I have a question about battens glued into door and panels. How it is going to work against shrinking/expending with moisture changing? There are cross grain glued. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Final touches and off to the FINISHING BOOTH !!!*
> 
> Its been a while since I have updated this blog, but I have been working on the Credenza off and on. The problem is that there is not much to show for the work I have been doing on it lately. It hasn't changed in appearance much since the last post. This is mostly because of all the sanding I've had to do. Hours and hours and HOURS of sanding. I've also spent days on all the final fitting, adjusting, aligning, and fussing with all of the parts and hardware to make sure it is actually ready for the finishing booth.
> 
> ...


Its so solid and that stuff is so dense its not going anywhere. My friend has been doing solid door panels that way for 40 years and they have held up.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Assembly and done!*

Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:



My finishing guy let me do the final assembly in his shop so I wouldn't have to move it twice. Then I took it directly to my friends photo studio where I did the photography. From there my dad helped me move it up to his house where it will stay for a few months until I have a big enough living room to keep it in.

*Total building time so far: Just over 150 hours*

And here it is!


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


Sweet credenza


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


blake, this piece is beautiful. I'm going to have to go back and study your build process.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


Thats a beautiful credenza.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


thank´s for the update Blake 
now I go to see it in project and drool a little 
it has been a big pleassure to follow your blogs thrugh the building of it, I learned somuch
thank´s for taking your time to do it

take care
Dennis


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


Blake you did a great job on the credenza. I'm really inpressed with your web sight it's a good as the very best out there.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


Don't know how I missed this blog series when they were posted but I have just spent the last hour going thru all 13 parts, you never fail to amaze me Blake. Every piece you make has it all: great design, function, wood choice, grain match, joinery, finish, hardware All make for such a pleasing to the eye end result.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


I've enjoyed this series very much and the end result is awesome. Are you pleased with it? Good luck getting it back from your dad.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


great work!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Blake said:


> *Assembly and done!*
> 
> Here is the final photo to wrap up this blog:
> 
> ...


Thank you for a super long, thorough and informative blog. Gave me lots of inspiration to go build something i have never tryed before!


----------

